# الخضوع و الاستسلام



## borhane

Hi
How could the following be rendered into English:​و خيم عليها جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام​Thanks in advance.​


----------



## arsham

borhane said:


> Hi​
> 
> 
> How could the following be rendered into English:​و خيم عليها جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام​
> Thanks in advance.​


 
الخضوع = humility ?
الاستسلام = seeking peace/tranquility ?

جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام = an atmosphere of humility and peace ?? or a humble and peaceful atmosphere ??


----------



## borhane

arsham said:


> الخضوع = humility ?
> الاستسلام = seeking peace/tranquility ?
> 
> جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام = an atmosphere of humility and peace ?? or a humble and peaceful atmosphere ??


 
I rather say surrendering


----------



## Mahaodeh

It was shadowed by an atmosphere of subservience and surrender.


----------



## suma

How about:
_A feeling of peace and calm settled over the place._


----------



## borhane

Hi
Calm and peace have both positive meanings, to the contrary of the context !!


----------



## djamal 2008

الخضوع=assujettissement du verbe s'assujetir
الإستسلام=Se rendre ou capituler c-à-d. la capitulation.


subservience= sevilité


----------



## borhane

Hi 
What do you think of the combination I've made
An atmosphere of submission and surrendering settled over the area.


----------



## djamal 2008

borhane said:


> Hi
> What do you think of the combination I've made
> An atmosphere of submission and surrendering settled over the area.



A state of submission  and act of surrendering.


----------



## xebonyx

borhane said:


> Hi
> What do you think of the combination I've made
> An atmosphere of submission and surrender ing *settled *over the area.


 
It looks fine to me, but "settled" seems to be the word more in question. Seeing that Maha used "shadowed", it changes the tone of the sentence and makes it seem more grim. If it's "settled" you're looking for, that has a milder tone to it.


----------



## suma

Hi Borhane,
Perhaps more context would help me? 
The notion of peace and calm settling over a place sounds like something one would hear.
On the other hand "_an atmosphere of submission and surrender casting its shadow over a place" _I guess it's possible to say something like that.

It's probably just my bad habit of inserting myself into the source text as opposed to adhering to what the source text said.


----------



## borhane

Hi
Here is more context:
لقد مضى على بلادنا حين من الدهر, استحوذ فيها على النفوس اليأس و القنوط, وخيم عليها جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام​If you need more context, just let me know?
For what do you think of your self, believe me, your doing well ​


----------



## djamal 2008

Une atmosphère de capitulation et de servilité  règne sur nos pays.


Acts of surrender and state of submission are conquering the country.


----------



## suma

borhane said:


> Hi
> Here is more context:
> لقد مضى على بلادنا حين من الدهر, استحوذ فيها على النفوس اليأس و القنوط, وخيم عليها جو من الخضوع و الاستسلام​If you need more context, just let me know?
> 
> For what do you think of your self, believe me, your doing well ​


 
OK that helps, so the text is suggesting that a sense of malaise and capitulation has come over the people, a lack of vitality or confidence in one's ability to accomplish something. That's what I'm getting. So take it from there.


----------



## Faylasoof

How about this:

An air of servitude and surrender overtook the area land.


----------



## xebonyx

Sounds good, but "the area land" doesn't work in English. Maybe we can just leave it at "area".


----------



## Faylasoof

Well spotted xebonyx! A typo I'm afraid - missing 'forward slash' ! Wanted to say:  <......area / land.> !! 

Either should work. Depends on whether the region affected is localized or the whole country. 

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## suma

_An air of capitulating servitude descended over the land._

Yes, yes _capitulating servitude _sounds a bit redundant, but hey the descended part is nice touch, don't ya think


----------

